# [SPN] Community Is Missing You!



## Sikh News Reporter (Feb 14, 2009)

Sikhism Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!


If you have not visited SPN for quite sometime then you are missing some very good action on our forums. Please take some of your time off from your busy schedule and visit SPN. 

We certainly look forward to your active participation.


Warm Regards,


The Sevadaars at SPN
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 14-02-2009

Activity since: 31-01-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "A Muslim Taxi Driver" 
Rotated the mosque ? How, when ?
(Date Posted 13-02-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 1 Replies, 40 Views, Last Post: 12:23 AM, 14-02-2009 by namjap
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:6th Ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding" 
pk70 ji /  / Thank you then. This can be a very beneficial discussion. 
(Date Posted 13-02-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 8 Replies, 65 Views, Last Post: 07:34 AM, 14-02-2009 by aad0002
 o Sukhmani Sahib:6th Ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding

Title: "Sri Gur Panth Parkash" 
The book was born out of the desire of the 19th Century British colonisers to ...
(Date Posted 12-02-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 0 Replies, 36 Views, Last Post: 07:21 PM, 12-02-2009 by Aman Singh
 o Sri Gur Panth Parkash

Title: "Festival of War - Hola Mohalla" 
With shining swords, long spears, conical turbans and twirled-up moustaches, ...
(Date Posted 12-02-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 0 Replies, 27 Views, Last Post: 07:18 PM, 12-02-2009 by Aman Singh
 o Festival of War - Hola Mohalla

Title: "Was Guru Nanak a Good Father?" 
This was an interesting discussion I had the other night. Several facts were ...
(Date Posted 12-02-2009 by randip singh)
 o 11 Replies, 176 Views, Last Post: 06:17 PM, 14-02-2009 by dalsingh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "sikh Teenager held in asylum detention centre" 
Teenager held in asylum detention centre (From The Bolton News) ...
(Date Posted 11-02-2009 by kds1980)
 o 0 Replies, 30 Views, Last Post: 11:26 PM, 11-02-2009 by kds1980
 o sikh Teenager held in asylum detention centre

Title: "Tying Bonds of Unity at Guru ki Maseet" 
tibetan chants ..are chants by the tibetan buddhist monks ..you can hear some ...
(Date Posted 11-02-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 14 Replies, 159 Views, Last Post: 10:33 PM, 13-02-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Tying Bonds of Unity at Guru ki Maseet

Title: "Nihangs: Three centuries of knighthood in the service of Sikh Faith" 
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:Nihangs!:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy: ...
(Date Posted 11-02-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 5 Replies, 75 Views, Last Post: 06:18 PM, 11-02-2009 by aad0002
 o Nihangs: Three centuries of knighthood in the service of Sikh Faith

Title: "Footage of US octuplets released" 
i have seen the report some days ago , It is a bit strange but what has happend ...
(Date Posted 10-02-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 2 Replies, 53 Views, Last Post: 08:34 AM, 12-02-2009 by dushanka
 o Footage of US octuplets released

Title: "A father's loss - The conflict between Hamas and Israel" 
This is WAR....untellable things happen... / I am reading Bhikhhra painda by ...
(Date Posted 10-02-2009 by randip singh)
 o 2 Replies, 95 Views, Last Post: 02:03 PM, 11-02-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 31167 Views, Last Post: 07:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 02:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
cheers
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 516 Replies, 11893 Views, Last Post: 05:03 AM, 10-01-2009 by Lion_Prince_Jatinder
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 


Parma said:


> This discussion is useless. If god is formless, ...
> (Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
> o 438 Replies, 28376 Views, Last Post: 11:35 PM, 14-12-2008 by aad0002
> o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.
> ...


----------

